# New to me 2HP Bridgeport with Anilam Crusader II



## BGHansen (Sep 16, 2017)

Picked up a 2HP Bridgeport with a circa 1984 Anilam Crusader II 2-axis CNC set up today!  Lots of pictures, kinda like that first-time mom or dad at work showing off baby pictures!

I was vacillating between this machine and a non-CNC Bridgeport, but finally decided to take (the albeit very old technology) the plunge into CNC.  My existing mill is a Jet JVM-830 with a TPAC Tools 4-axis DRO and power feed on the X-axis.

I gain the rigidity of a 2000+ lb. machine vs. 800 lbs., variable speed head, nod on the head, power quill feed, and larger capacity.  Also gain the CNC ability.  I can see from the manual it'll be a while before I'm even a beginner!

I lose a few things with this Bridgeport set up.  With my current DRO, I regularly flip back/forth between Absolute/Incremental mode, switch between inch/mm, use the "1/2" function on occasion and use the PCD holes on a circle.  I don't see an ABS/INC set up for the X, Y, but possibly it's there.  Otherwise, I'll be occasionally writing down numbers.  No "1/2" function either so out will come the calculator.  The CNC has a command for holes on a circle, so a wash there once I figure out how to do it!  First CNC task will be figuring out how to program the table for a simple X-axis left to right and vice versa to simulate my X-axis power feed.  At present, once the CNC controller is activated the table is locked solid.  There are manual rapid feed, feed and jog functions.  But I don't want to have to stand there holding a button to move the table.  Hopefully it's a very simple G-code set up.

Ways are very clean as you can see in the photos.  Table and 6" Kurt swivel vise too.  Power quill feed and kick out work, head is quiet and doesn't vibrate through the full speed range.  Spindle is rock solid at full 5" extension also.  Pretty happy so far!

OK, the down side(s).  The static phase converter is mounted on top of the Anilam control panel and uses a simple wall switch to turn the mill on and off.  It works fine, but I'm going to replace it with a Grizzly ON/OFF switch; just looks better!  Side project will be to order two of the switches with the other one to be wired to my compressor.  Plan is to stick the compressor in the back half of my barn and mount an ON/OFF switch on the wall.

Another issue is the ram handle; there isn't one!  Seller broke it off, so it'll be a drill/EZ-out first, then make a new one.  

When the Anilam is turned on, there's a circuit breaker that has to be reset before it will power the table.  The switch is currently mounted on the power supply box bolted to the back of the mill.  The seller used a stick to push the button, I'm going to move it to a box under the Anilam controller.  It might be easier to hit the E-stop on the Anilam which releases the table, then move the table by hand, then reenergize the Anilam.  Kind of a pain to do that where the switch currently sets.

Another fixer upper is the X-axis table lock.  It doesn't lock the table!  The knob hits the saddle casting so it doesn't quite turn far enough to lock the table.  I believe the installer of the scale on the front of the table set it a little low and had an interference with the table lock.  I'm guessing there should be a washer behind the table lock bolt.  I can either turn a new knob with a smaller diameter  than the existing knob, or pull the lock and put a shim washer under it to force the lock bolt out farther.

Another project will be making a roller stand for it.  Like most others, I'd like the mill raised about 3-4".  Some other stuff to buy before it's all fired up like an ER32 collet chuck (have a crazy HF one on it for now with non-standard collets) and a collet/wrench rack.  Another problem will be finding a final home for it in my crowded shop, but I'll manage!

Lots of pics showing the rigging on the trailer, HF gantry crane lift-off the trailer, table, ways, ball screws, Anilam, etc.  Yours truly too with a big grin on my face.

Bruce


----------



## mikey (Sep 16, 2017)

Congrats, Bruce - love that big smile on your face!


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 16, 2017)

mikey said:


> Congrats, Bruce - love that big smile on your face!


Thanks Mike!  I missed one of my turns on the way home.  To fixated on staring at the rear view window!  My biggest problem now is I dumped the mill about 28 ft. from my welders and have a 25 ft. extension cord . . .   So can't even fire it up other than running the CNC.  Probably best, need to make up a mobile stand for it then figure out where it'll go.

Bruce


----------



## kvt (Sep 16, 2017)

Nice,   You guys up north have all the luck. 
Keep us informed on the stand build .


----------



## tweinke (Sep 16, 2017)

Yes congratulations ! Hope you enjoy the new mill. Just a thought for your next machinery purchase ..............  BACK all the way home!


----------



## mikey (Sep 16, 2017)

BGHansen said:


> ... I missed one of my turns on the way home.  To fixated on staring at the rear view window!


 
Only a hobby machinist who has lugged a machine home can truly appreciate this. Happy for you, Bruce, and remember that they do make longer extension cords. I would have fired that puppy up by now!


----------



## killswitch505 (Sep 16, 2017)

That's super cool!!!!


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 16, 2017)

Congratulations Bruce !   Looks like a really nice machine with little to no wear.  You did good.

BTW, you don't want a table lock on a CNC mill.  If you forget and leave it locked you could break something.  Recommend you remove them and plug the holes.


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 17, 2017)

JimDawson said:


> Congratulations Bruce !   Looks like a really nice machine with little to no wear.  You did good.
> 
> BTW, you don't want a table lock on a CNC mill.  If you forget and leave it locked you could break something.  Recommend you remove them and plug the holes.


Hi Jim,

Thanks for the tip, was kind of wondering about that so I'll leave it alone.  Like I tell folks at work, "I can do nothing all day!"

Bruce


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 17, 2017)

kvt said:


> Nice,   You guys up north have all the luck.
> Keep us informed on the stand build .


Hi Ken,

Here's a pretty simple design I found on the web, gonna do the same thing.  I tend to be a bit of a worry wart or maybe it's DFMEA training, but I assume a weld will break.  What happens next?  The weigh is only carried by the casters while moving.  The fixed stand-offs with bolts running to pads on the floor will carry the weight 99.9% of the time.  I'll use the bolt brackets more like leveling jacks, slip some iron under the stand and back off the bolts.  Will pick up some >700 lbs. casters today and see what's in my angle iron pile.

Bruce


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 17, 2017)

mikey said:


> Only a hobby machinist who has lugged a machine home can truly appreciate this. Happy for you, Bruce, and remember that they do make longer extension cords. I would have fired that puppy up by now!


Hi Mike,

Picking up some casters today for a mobile stand AND a strand of #10 wire for an extension cord.  Like an idiot I totally forget (because I've never used it) when I wired my shop I ran a 30A 220V circuit overhead.  Planned for a 220V table saw at the time.  So she'll be running today!

Bruce


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 17, 2017)

OK, I've "officially" programmed a CNC routine!  Made up an extension cord to get power from the shop ceiling down to the mill.  Did some reading on the programming of the Anilam from the Eastern Tennessee University web site (google "Anilam Crusarder II" if interested), and was able to program in a simple routine.  I started with just a simple X-axis table move; understand that well enough now that I can use the CNC as an X-axis and/or Y-axis power feed. 

Programming is pretty straight forward (after more than a few frustrating moments . . .).  Plug away step by step.  Started by setting the feed rate at 10 inches per minute.  Then set X, Y to 0.000", 0.000".  Raised the mill table for a 0.050" plunge into an aluminum block.  Then hit the "START" button on the Anilam and sat back and watched it go!  I sure see the use of a Z-axis too, my set up is just a 2-axis set up.  At the end of the path, I programmed in a "DWELL" which stops the CNC at that point.  For me, it was a clue to move the table back down because the last step is a return to 0.000", 0.000" at 100 ipm!  And YES, I did many dry runs with the mill not running and my hand on the E-Stop button.

I can see the DWELL being used to set programmed stops for drilling or tooling changes.  For example, imagine having to make up 100 mounting plates with 10 holes in each.  Sure, you could maybe stack some to cut down the work.  But that's a lot of cranking on the table to move to a spot, then drilling
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 .  Bet I'm going to LOVE using this Bridgeport!

Lots more to learn.  I'm guessing I can put multiple programs in and note what the starting step number is for each one.  Big lesson today was learning how to make the CNC "behave" like the X-axis power feed on the Jet mill.  Next step, holes on a circle and arcs.

Bruce


----------



## extropic (Sep 17, 2017)

BGHansen said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> Here's a pretty simple design I found on the web, gonna do the same thing.  I tend to be a bit of a worry wart or maybe it's DFMEA training, but I assume a weld will break.  What happens next?  The weigh is only carried by the casters while moving.  The fixed stand-offs with bolts running to pads on the floor will carry the weight 99.9% of the time.  I'll use the bolt brackets more like leveling jacks, slip some iron under the stand and back off the bolts.  Will pick up some >700 lbs. casters today and see what's in my angle iron pile.
> 
> ...



Bruce,
I have a recommendation regarding raising your mill and making it mobile.
Rather than put casters on every heavy thing I want mobile, I build a "pallet" to suite and move it with a pallet jack (or fork lift).
The advantages are numerous, IMO.
A new 5000lb pallet jack from HF costs $260-20% w/coupon and you never need to buy any 700# casters again.
The pallet jack will be useable for every other heavy transport task that casters will do.
Caster brackets sticking out of machine bases are trip hazards, IME.
A "pallet" can be built to any dimensions you like (3" minimum height for pallet jack) and incorporate your leveling jacks.

YMMV


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 17, 2017)

Looks good Bruce.  Welcome to the world of CNC


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 18, 2017)

extropic said:


> Bruce,
> I have a recommendation regarding raising your mill and making it mobile.
> Rather than put casters on every heavy thing I want mobile, I build a "pallet" to suite and move it with a pallet jack (or fork lift).
> The advantages are numerous, IMO.
> ...


I have a gantry crane and can move it without too much trouble.  I think initially I'm just going to set it on 4 x 4's and work with it a while.  Would hate to go through all of the work welding up a stand and then want it higher or lower.  I ordered a 5/8 - 11 (think that's the thread) eye bolt for the ram which will make it easier to hook to.  Wrapped some straps around the front/rear of the ram for the lift off the trailer which is OK for an occasional move, but the eye bolt and a quick snap on the chain fall is easier.

Bruce


----------



## chips&more (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi Bruce, very nice! I’m jealous! That smile you have says it all!!!...Dave


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 18, 2017)

How fun! Cool mill Bruce! I'm so jealous..
Mark


----------



## toolman_ar (Sep 22, 2017)

Good looking milling machine.

The ways look really good!

toolman_ar


----------

